# Small World



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

Talking about strange,

I was in the airport in Dubai last Tuesday/Wednesday ( days kind of ran together)
And while waiting for the plane to board to head back to the states ( 3 week break)
I asked another passenger to watch my bag as I went and got a coke.

My bag had my name on it, When I got back the young gentleman asked me. " Hey are you Jon Harris from the working dog forum?"

I looked dumbfounded and answered yes

Turns out Michael Santana , also a member here, was on the same flight as I was from Dubai to Atlanta.

Wow . talk about small world.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Too coincidental not to share!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That is crazy, 
If this ever happens to Don and Thomas we would see on the news that a plane had to land premature because of two older slightly overweight men arguing over how to house train a pup. 
If they even make it onto the plane. 

One time I was on a six hour flight and got to talking to the person next to me. She was really into dogs and was talking up a storm till I showed her a few videos and pictures of my dog. she ripped into me like never before because I am one of them that use one of those torcher devices that dig into the dogs neck because I have no idea how to control a dog and all she sees in the pictures is someone who has no idea how to control a dog and yada yady yada. It was a long 5 and ½ hours after that. Her dog training consisted of being a volunteer dog walker at a pound. Basically if a dog could not be controlled with a flat collar and a mean look it would have to be put down because the original owners abused the dog and it could not be controlled. I was thinking a few cranks with a prong collar might save a lot of dogs lives. Holy cow what a flight… another rum and coke please, make it a double


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> One time I was on a six hour flight and got to talking to the person next to me. She was really into dogs and was talking up a storm till I showed her a few videos and pictures of my dog. she ripped into me like never before because I am one of them that use one of those torcher devices that dig into the dogs neck because I have no idea how to control a dog and all she sees in the pictures is someone who has no idea how to control a dog and yada yady yada. It was a long 5 and ½ hours after that. Her dog training consisted of being a volunteer dog walker at a pound. Basically if a dog could not be controlled with a flat collar and a mean look it would have to be put down because the original owners abused the dog and it could not be controlled. I was thinking a few cranks with a prong collar might save a lot of dogs lives. Holy cow what a flight… another rum and coke please, make it a double


I'm not sure whether you deserve a medal for having the restraint not to choke out the bitch or if you don't because you shoulda choked out the bitch! 
:lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jon Harris said:


> Talking about strange,
> 
> I was in the airport in Dubai last Tuesday/Wednesday ( days kind of ran together)
> And while waiting for the plane to board to head back to the states ( 3 week break)
> ...


That really is pretty incredible, who woulda thunk??!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is pretty amazing...


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Jon, it was great to meet you. 

It was an incredible set of circumstances. All 'cause of some patches and tags. Lol. Def. The making of a great story.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Very cool! Now you can put a name to the face. :-D


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

mike is probably stabbing his eyes out now that he can put a face with the name


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Jon Harris said:


> mike is probably stabbing his eyes out now that he can put a face with the name


 Haha, welcome home and hope you will enjoy your long break.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Basically if a dog could not be controlled with a flat collar and a mean look it would have to be put down because the original owners abused the dog and it could not be controlled. "_



_".... It was a long 5 and ½ hours after that."_


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _"Basically if a dog could not be controlled with a flat collar and a mean look it would have to be put down because the original owners abused the dog and it could not be controlled. "_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, you know how weird those people in CA can be! :grin:


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome home, Jon! So cool to meet someone on here after maybe discussing topics with them. There are a couple people I would love to meet and if allowed spend a couple hours picking their brain. Course, I'd buy lunch or dinner.

When do we get more of your book?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Great story, Jon. I've probably met over 20 folks from the WDF over the last 5 years or so. Some through trials and whatnot, but some that I wouldn't have otherwise. :mrgreen: Still some I'd like to!


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes it was very cool

There are folks here Id love to meet. 
There is even one that if I met Id make sure he had plenty of towels and a ticket (one way) to Afghanistan


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jon Harris said:


> Yes it was very cool
> 
> There are folks here Id love to meet.
> There is even one that if I met Id make sure he had plenty of towels and a ticket (one way) to Afghanistan


small terry towels???


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

what a cool story!! 

Welcome back dude!! Glad your on this side again...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Great story, Jon. I've probably met over 20 folks from the WDF over the last 5 years or so. Some through trials and whatnot, but some that I wouldn't have otherwise. :mrgreen: Still some I'd like to!


Me too Maren ... all the folks I have met from here wound up being really nice folks!! Damn shame Im not closer to you ... specially since my old vet is retiring this year ughhhh.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> That is crazy,
> If this ever happens to Don and Thomas we would see on the news that a plane had to land premature because of two older slightly overweight men arguing over how to house train a pup.





Chris,

You're confused again...I haven't discussed house training with 
Don or anyone else, My nightmare is getting stuck between you and Cath Amodeo while you're discussing transfer bites and who Mc CONnery likes better ;-)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> You're confused again...I haven't discussed house training with
> Don or anyone else, My nightmare is getting stuck between you and Cath Amodeo while you're discussing transfer bites and who Mc CONnery likes better ;-)


 
Stop now. that’s not what we would be talking about on a plane. You might get stuck hearing about who has been contacting who regarding additional tv shows on the dog training facility. 
You can tell us about of how much your dog training skills improved over the past 20 years. Hey wait a minute… I guess it would just be a short conversation… Im still waiting for more videos from you, I think you said the last one you posted was a teaser. You know the one that showed you and your dog for about 10 seconds. Maybe you can show us some of the film that was shot for your tv show? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLbW1KnWl74 
I got a few hours of video that I took that was not used in the tv show that was aired. I’ll get it off my camera and on to the computer and see what I can make of it for you.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris,

Do you really think getting a 3 minute bit on Animal Planet is something to brag about? Everyone is on TV today.
All you need to do is go down to the local Army Surplus get some
Camo and assorted gear and rigging. Carry your dog up some agility style equipment. Get some of the locals to sew up some "bite suits" out of packing blankets and you're ready for cable TV LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do you really think getting a 3 minute bit on Animal Planet is something to brag about? Everyone is on TV today.
> All you need to do is go down to the local Army Surplus get some
> Camo and assorted gear and rigging. Carry your dog up some agility style equipment. Get some of the locals to sew up some "bite suits" out of packing blankets and you're ready for cable TV LOL


Ha, it eats you up. Ya I kinda do think them being asked to have a simple half hour show on Animal planet is a little something to brag about. Call me simple. And I think its pretty cool that there will be another one hour show they will be featured in on BBC this spring. Its not the biggest of big deals but pretty cool. And what is shown in that short trailer is really not much at all but I bet you could not keep up now or at any time in your life in the past or future. 
Back to the cookie cutter leg bite for you.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris,

You seem to be confused....I have NO interest in your opinion.
If you want to continue your trips to Costa Rico and pretend you're a Ranger or Seal or Secret Agent or ? with the rest of the
BAAAAAden boys? Knock your self out LMAO


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> You seem to be confused....I have NO interest in your opinion.
> If you want to continue your trips to Costa Rico and pretend you're a Ranger or Seal or Secret Agent or ? with the rest of the
> BAAAAAden boys? Knock your self out LMAO


Im nothing but a small time contractor that is just learning what I can about dogs. Never said or tried to imply I was ever anything else, ever. Years ago after traveling around and looking into dog things completely green I decided to go a bit different wrought. I actually have guys like you to thank for me not doing things like you. I find you obsession and bitterness with some people a bit scary. Don’t you get tired of repeating the same stuff and always coming out on the bottom? You must have had a rough childhood or something, maybe a lifelong under achiever? Wife left you, kids don’t talk to you? Spent your life thinking you were undervalued at your job, thought you got screwed over by the man? Lost your pension? What happened to make you like this? Please tell me more about yourself, what did you even do for a living? Did you hate it? 

More videos?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry Chris, none of the above. 
Happily married
Happily retired
I just have been around long enough and am intelligent enough to recognize a line of bull shit when I see it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jon Harris said:


> Talking about strange,
> 
> I was in the airport in Dubai last Tuesday/Wednesday ( days kind of ran together)
> And while waiting for the plane to board to head back to the states ( 3 week break)
> ...



Oh, that's right! I remember what the thread was about now! :smile:


It got a little lost .....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Sorry Chris, none of the above.
> Happily married
> Happily retired
> I just have been around long enough and am intelligent enough to recognize a line of bull shit when I see it.


Got it your obviously one of those people who think they are more intelligent than they are, being your wrong about so many things. Gets you all frustrated or something. Makes you feel like you have to prove a point for no reason? I don’t know? I also doubt you happy about anything you say you are. 
Back to your leg bite, lets see it again


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh, that's right! I remember what the thread was about now! :smile:
> 
> 
> It got a little lost .....


 
A guy in Dubai? That sounds fake :-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Got it your obviously one of those people who think they are more intelligent than they are, being your wrong about so many things. Gets you all frustrated or something. Makes you feel like you have to prove a point for no reason? I don’t know? I also doubt you happy about anything you say you are.
> Back to your leg bite, lets see it again


Chris

You know about as much about psycho analysis as you do dog training. The leg bite video has already been posted. Look it up
if you want to see it again


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris
> 
> You know about as much about psycho analysis as you do dog training. The leg bite video has already been posted. Look it up
> if you want to see it again


I don’t know I bet im pretty close. And im not to good at looking things up on here or id find that great video of you at trial. If you didn’t take it down already


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow.

A new record for complete derailment of a pretty nice thread.


----------

